# ما هي لغة برمجة كاميرا الكمبيوتر العادية ؟؟



## ranoosh96 (28 يناير 2012)

ما هي لغة برمجة كاميرا الكمبيوتر العادية ؟؟ 
c programming ??


وهل يمكن التحكم فيها عن بعد عن طريق جهاز الحاسوب الخاص بك ؟؟ 

ما هي اللغة التي تربط بين المايكرو سي و xhtml or php ??


----------



## ahmed es (29 يناير 2012)

هذا الموضوع بالكامل ليس له علاقه بالميكاترونيكس

على العموم غالبا لو تقصد الدرايفرات فهى لغة السى

اما الحكم فيها عن بعد ماذا تقصد به

الشق الثانى من السؤال لا يوجد شئ إسمه لغة تربط

اذا كانت صفحة الويب موجودة على النت أى مرفوعة على خادم شبكة

فستحتاج فى الميكرو الخاص بك طريق للدخول للنت أى انك ستصنع جهاز يستطيع ان يدخله على النت عن طريق WIFI أو حتى TCPIP ثم تربطه بشبكة محلية موصله بالنت

الموضوع طويل وصعب بعض الشئ يحتاج خبرة فى الإلكترونيات والشبكات وبرمجة الويب وال low level transfer protocol


----------



## ranoosh96 (29 يناير 2012)

بدي اربط تحكم الروبوت من خلال لابتوبي .... بس دكتورة آي تي حكتلي لازم تكون برمجة الروبوت تناسب برمجة الحاسوب ... على فكرة الروبوت موصول مع وايرليس واللابتوب كمان .. يعني في كونكت انترنت بين الجهازين .... بس ما عرفت شو قصدها بتناسب لغات البرمجة بين الجهازين ! وحتى حكتلي كاميرا الروبوت لازم تكون مناسبة مع لغة برمجة الروبوت مشان يتواصلو مع بعض ×_× ! هادا الحكي صحيح ولا لأ ؟؟


----------



## ahmed es (30 يناير 2012)

اذا كان الروبوت جاهز موصل بالنت وموصل بكاميرا ويستطيع القراءة منها فما الذى ينقص عمله

روبوت بهذه المواصفات لابد وانه قد تم شراءه من شركة


----------

